# What college has the cutest big girls?



## Teeth (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm just bored of the college I'm at for the time being since there are nothing but thin girls at the college I'm currently going to, and I'm keeping the name of it secret ;D


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 18, 2008)

University of Wisconsin-Whitewater...cause that's where I went


----------



## RKC (Feb 18, 2008)

Somewhere in Ohio or Michigan. Look for a larger school in an obese state with liberal government (more scholarships and opportunities for less fortunate).


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 18, 2008)

RKC said:


> Somewhere in Ohio or Michigan. Look for a larger school in an obese state with liberal government (more scholarships and opportunities for less fortunate).



Hello..I just said Wisconsin


----------



## GWARrior (Feb 18, 2008)

Im currently researching colleges that have guys with the biggest dicks. Know of any?


----------



## mango (Feb 18, 2008)

*I got my degree at Cleavage College, and then did my honours at Booty University! 



*


----------



## Aliena (Feb 18, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> Im currently researching colleges that have guys with the biggest dicks. Know of any?



The University of Phallix. I think it's somewhere in Az, but I could be mistaken. They have a ruling requirment for all their male students and it's not a pretty sight when the nuns are there to measure their goodness.


----------



## Jes (Feb 18, 2008)

is it too late for me to transfer there, Aliena? I can get my transcripts overnighted...


----------



## Aliena (Feb 18, 2008)

Jes said:


> is it too late for me to transfer there, Aliena? I can get my transcripts overnighted...




It's an Ivy-lengt...er, um, league college! I'm sure with your wit and smarts, you'll *get* in without any problems.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 18, 2008)

What about Beaver College? I do believe they've changed their name but still.......


----------



## Jes (Feb 18, 2008)

Aliena said:


> It's an Ivy-lengt...er, um, league college! I'm sure with your wit and smarts, you'll *get* in without any problems.



I'm actually hoping the school will get into ME, but thanks for the compliment. I want to make a joke about having a double major, but I'm not that kind of girl.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 18, 2008)

Jes said:


> I'm actually hoping the school will get into ME, but thanks for the compliment. I want to make a joke about having a double major, but I'm not that kind of girl.



Yeah, I hear those double majors can be quite _hard_, so I understand and feel the intimidation of contemplating such a quest!


----------



## Aliena (Feb 18, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> What about Beaver College? I do believe they've changed their name but still.......



I've heard of Beaver college, and considered going there, but someone told me their subjects are deep and tight. So I perished the though!


----------



## David Bowie (Feb 18, 2008)

What a stupid question.


----------



## TCUBOB (Feb 18, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> What about Beaver College? I do believe they've changed their name but still.......



Yeah, the changed their name....to Oregon State.

On a side note, it's possible that this is the greatest number of beaver references in one bill in either house of Congress.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 18, 2008)

I graduated from "I'd Stick It In You University" in 2005 and I can safely say that school had the hottest fat girls I'd ever witnessed.


----------



## Tragdor (Feb 18, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> University of Wisconsin-Whitewater...cause that's where I went



Hey I go there. Holy crap didn't know fellow Warhawks were on Dims.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 18, 2008)

Tragdor said:


> Hey I go there. Holy crap didn't know fellow Warhawks were on Dims.



lol... yes. Yes there are.

Well...me anyway.

Say hi if you see me out at the bars...I look rather similar to my picture (oddly enough) except, well, fatter.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 18, 2008)

Aliena said:


> The University of Phallix.)



I went there. To this day, I still walk like I just got off a horse.


----------



## Tragdor (Feb 18, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> lol... yes. Yes there are.
> 
> Well...me anyway.
> 
> Say hi if you see me out at the bars...I look rather similar to my picture (oddly enough) except, well, fatter.



Not much of a bar person and I just turned 21. I am more likely to be playing DnD on Thursdays then be at the Brass Rail


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 18, 2008)

Tragdor said:


> Not much of a bar person and I just turned 21. I am more likely to be playing DnD on Thursdays then be at the Brass Rail



Well...in an unfortunate turn of events, I am more likely to be anywhere else than playing DnD.

I used the bars as an example because I'm never actually ON campus as I graduated.

However, if you see me anywhere else...Sentry, Culvers or even our hip and chic Walmart, as I said. Feel free to say hi.


----------



## Jes (Feb 18, 2008)

You 2 should get.it.awn.

Report back!


----------



## Tragdor (Feb 18, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Well...in an unfortunate turn of events, I am more likely to be anywhere else than playing DnD.
> 
> I used the bars as an example because I'm never actually ON campus as I graduated.
> 
> However, if you see me anywhere else...Sentry, Culvers or even our hip and chic Walmart, as I said. Feel free to say hi.




Ah sorry for misunderstanding your statement. Yup Whitewater is a regular metropolis (you forgot the bowling ally). 

I look like this. Only less hairy


----------



## Teeth (Feb 18, 2008)

mango said:


> *I got my degree at Cleavage College, and then did my honours at Booty University!
> 
> 
> 
> *



LMAO!!! sounds awesome 


Sorry if my question wasnt the best for you David Bowie but I love your music!!!!


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 18, 2008)

NOT UNC-Chapel Hill...


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 18, 2008)

heeey dont limmit yourself to America, get your ass to the UK! 

 we're amazing here haha


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 18, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I graduated from "I'd Stick It In You University" in 2005 and I can safely say that school had the hottest fat girls I'd ever witnessed.


Does this university have any faculty openings in psychology? I'd be more than happy to forward a C.V.


----------



## Jes (Feb 18, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Does this university have any faculty openings in psychology? I'd be more than happy to forward a C.V.



you said faculty openings.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 18, 2008)

Jes said:


> you said faculty openings.


----------



## Blanka (Feb 18, 2008)

I go to University of Wisconsin Milwaukee. Walking down the hallways or sidewalks on campus I notice cute big girls quite often :smitten:


----------



## love dubh (Feb 18, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


>



What *is* that picture from? Because it's creepy. Now you must ameliorate the situation by posting pictures of your nailface.


----------



## Tragdor (Feb 18, 2008)

love dubh said:


> What *is* that picture from? Because it's creepy. Now you must ameliorate the situation by posting pictures of your nailface.



Starburst Berries and Cream ad. Those ads were seriously annoying


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 18, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


>



So creepy...and yet I can't look away...


----------



## Rowan (Feb 18, 2008)

Son of a bitch...I only went to college for one year after high school and it was Montana State University....no wonder I cant get any. lol


----------



## furious styles (Feb 19, 2008)

berries and cream lad OWNS you. do not talk down berries and cream lad.

for you will rue the day.

RUE it.



...

that is all.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 19, 2008)

Not my college.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 19, 2008)

I can tell you this much, don't go looking for them in northern California.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 19, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I can tell you this much, don't go looking for them in northern California.



lol 

Beej, you're a rabble rouser.

That's right. I said it.


----------



## J34 (Feb 19, 2008)

I go to a college in NJ thats called NJIT. It sucks because its a huge sausage-fest. You would think girls like engineering apparently not


----------



## Spanky (Feb 19, 2008)

J34 said:


> I go to a college in NJ thats called NJIT. It sucks because its a huge sausage-fest. You would think girls like engineering apparently not



N-JIT, yes, very excited sausage fest. The best sausages are in WI. They call them brats. Pronounced BRAHTS. Brats are, well, I don't have any girls at home so I am not sure.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 19, 2008)

Spanky said:


> N-JIT, yes, very excited sausage fest. The best sausages are in WI. They call them brats. Pronounced BRAHTS. Brats are, well, I don't have any girls at home so I am not sure.



The best sausages are NOT in Wisconsin. If they were, I wouldn't be single.


:kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (Feb 19, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> The best sausages are NOT in Wisconsin. If they were, I wouldn't be single.
> 
> 
> :kiss2:



Men in WI are NOT just sausages. They are also Cheeseheads. Soft, squishy, holes in them and a little bit salty. Smell sometimes too.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 19, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> Im currently researching colleges that have guys with the biggest dicks. Know of any?




 Let me know what your research turns up.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 19, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Men in WI are NOT just sausages. They are also Cheeseheads. Soft, squishy, holes in them and a little bit salty. Smell sometimes too.



Vomit. We already covered my feelings on cheese heads in the NFL thread.

Then again...I don't like brats either.

Perhaps the reasons why I'm single are much more obvious now


----------



## Spanky (Feb 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Let me know what your research turns up.



If you ask madhatter, he would say, definitely, most definitely, DOOK.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 19, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Then again...I don't like brats either.





Move to California. For you, my young padwan, there is no hope.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 19, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Move to California. For you, my young padwan, there is no hope.



I think I have more friends on the east coast...


----------



## Suze (Feb 19, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> Im currently researching colleges that have guys with the biggest dicks. Know of any?



rep
addsaddsadds


----------



## Tooz (Feb 19, 2008)

SUNY at Buffalo, obviously, as I attend there. :batting:


Haha, no, seriously, this question is weird and I have no idea.


----------



## Tragdor (Feb 19, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> The best sausages are NOT in Wisconsin. If they were, I wouldn't be single.
> 
> 
> :kiss2:



my sausage is off the market currently, but I take offence to that statement


----------



## Fairest Epic (Feb 19, 2008)

University of Arizona. 

There are a lot of attractive women here of all sizes!


----------



## troubadours (Feb 19, 2008)

Blanka said:


> I go to University of Wisconsin Milwaukee. Walking down the hallways or sidewalks on campus I notice cute big girls quite often :smitten:



omg cute fat girls in public?!!!!!!!!!!111 i thought they only existed on the intarnet


----------



## NoWayOut (Feb 20, 2008)

troubadours said:


> omg cute fat girls in public?!!!!!!!!!!111 i thought they only existed on the intarnet



What, you cease to exist outside your computer?


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 20, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> Im currently researching colleges that have guys with the biggest dicks. Know of any?



Oh, bloody hell! SCORE!!!!!!!!!!! :bow:


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 20, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


>



reminds me of the "real" Peter Pan...(love that guy)


----------



## 1300 Class (Feb 20, 2008)

The University of Queensland. 

Naturally.


----------



## Blanka (Feb 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by Blanka 
I go to University of Wisconsin Milwaukee. Walking down the hallways or sidewalks on campus I notice cute big girls quite often 



troubadours said:


> omg cute fat girls in public?!!!!!!!!!!111 i thought they only existed on the intarnet



What? You mean there aren't a lot of cute bit girls in other parts of the country?
Hmm, maybe the fact that I notice so many cute big girls in Wisconsin is because I'm looking so hard. Or maybe the fact that our diet consists mainly of pork, cheese, and beer is a contributing factor.

I forgot who it was but I rember a comedy central presents episode where the comedian, who was from Wisconsin, joked "If you think Jennifer Lopez has a big butt you haven't been to Wisconsin. In Wisconsin J-Lo's booty is small by grade school standards."


----------



## Teeth (Feb 22, 2008)

Spanky said:


> N-JIT, yes, very excited sausage fest. The best sausages are in WI. They call them brats. Pronounced BRAHTS. Brats are, well, I don't have any girls at home so I am not sure.




LOL! you guys crack me up! 

Thanks for answering my weird dumb question you guy/girls are the best!


----------



## Happenstance (Feb 22, 2008)

Tooz said:


> SUNY at Buffalo, obviously, as I attend there. :batting:
> 
> 
> Haha, no, seriously, this question is weird and I have no idea.



Bwah? Half of everyone from my high school ends up at SUNY Buffalo.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 22, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> Bwah? Half of everyone from my high school ends up at SUNY Buffalo.



It's notoriously non-fatty friendly, as far as I can see.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 24, 2008)

Yet another plug for University of Wisconsin--I went to UW-Eau Claire, and I can recall several fat cuties in my classes. (Besides myself, of course.)


----------



## jcas50 (Feb 24, 2008)

cutest big girls - probably Smith. But reputation has it they only like each other.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 24, 2008)

jcas50 said:


> cutest big girls - probably Smith. But reputation has it they only like each other.



I can tell you for a fact that this is not true for all of them.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 24, 2008)

Mississippi is the "fattest state in the US", so try one of these:


*Mississippi Colleges*
*Alcorn State University
* Antonelli College
* Belhaven College
* Blue Mountain College
* Board of Trustees-Mississippi State Institutions of Higher Learning
* Delta State University
* East Central Community College
* East Mississippi Community College
* Jackson State University
* Magnolia Bible College
* Millsaps College
* Mississippi College
* Mississippi State University
* Mississippi University for Women
* Mississippi Valley State University
* Northeast Mississippi Community College
* Northwest Mississippi Community College
* Rust College
* Southeastern Baptist College
* Tougaloo College
* University of Mississippi Main Campus
* University of Mississippi Medical Center
* University of Southern Mississippi
* Wesley Biblical Seminary
* Wesley College
* William Carey College


----------



## Teeth (Feb 24, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Mississippi is the "fattest state in the US", so try one of these:
> 
> 
> *Mississippi Colleges*
> ...




 now that's a list  thanks buddy I'll look into them


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 24, 2008)

jcas50 said:


> cutest big girls - probably Smith. But reputation has it they only like each other.


Hahaha. The part about the cutest big girls was only true a year ago, jcas, before I graduated. And this supersized Smithie is very, very straight.  

I was always the biggest on campus, and only saw 2 other women I'd consider SS while I was there. Not a lot of us around. Mid-sized BBWs, maybe a few more, but still not a lot.


----------



## mango (Feb 25, 2008)

*When I grow up, I'm going to Bovine University!


*


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Feb 26, 2008)

I haven't read through the entire topic..but is there really a way to even figure this out? Penn State is as large as a small city, so I'll probably never even just walk past a lot of the people that go here. Plus..there's the fact that I have nothing to compare the people here to, since I've never gone to another university.


----------

